# Hi my 2 pitbulls killed my 12 yr old parrot.



## jayjay62982 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone I live in Florida and am new to the forum I have a 4yr old female pitbull mix named trudy that i adopted when she was a puppy and a 3yr old male pure breed named prince that I also had since he was a puppy. I love my dogs and i would do anything for them they are my life. I trained them both and they are very friendly and get along with little kids and other people great they are my best friends and I never had a complaint but they both have huge prey drives and attack any smaller animal that is not a dog. I had an African grey parrot named Pepe for 12yrs and the other day he must have flown off the top of his cage and my dogs got him and killed him. I should have been more responsable and checked to see if he was put back in his cage now there is nothing I can do and I feel terrible he was my first real pet he was very special to me and he is gone. I cannot blame my dogs cause they do not know any better and they also are not themselves since then Pepe used to say both of their names and i thought they got along pretty well. I am very sad and confused some of my friends say i should get another bird and not leave anything to chance make sure the bird will have his own secure room or area that I know the dogs could not get to any advice and support will be greatly appreciated. has anyone else ever had a similiar situation in losing a pet to their dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thats so sad. R.I.P. Pepe. I would hold off on getting another bird. These dogs do tend to have a very high prey drive so it probably won't be such a good idea.
I am truly sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

First let me just welcome you to the forum!

I'm very sorry for what happened to your parrot.It's never easy losing any kind of pet.
The only kind of experience i have with something like this is with the chow chow we had growing up.We had started feeding a stray kitten outside and had been for several months.We never let him in because we knew that our dog hated cats.The only time she was ever outside was on a leash.
Well one day while someone was going out the door our dog spotted the cat out in the yard and she pushed past us to run out.She got ahold of it and ended up killing it before we could get it out of her mouth.
I know that that in no way compares to a pet you had for 12 years.But I'm sure that most of here have dealt with this kind of pain in one form or another.
:hug: My thoughts are with you


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry for your loss. If you do get another bird a separate room would be a good idea. You should have the bird in his/her cage if you are not there to supervise just in case the door doesn't get shut all the way or something.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. I remember when my grandma's jindo killed both our chihuahuas, ducks and chickens... Just get a new bird, you'll feel better =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome and that is a very sad story and sorry to hear about your bird.
if you do get another bird remember to keep him safe but that might be hard because they might want to do it again.

I learned a hard lesson several years ago when two of my APBT's popped a crate and killed another one of my dogs and they never showed any aggression towards him. The important thing is to learn from that mistake and change how you keep your dogs so it does not happen again. It changed the way I take care of my kennel for sure!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have been having the same internal struggle over wanting to get another cat. One of my dogs likes cats, the other does not, and we did have an instance where the non-liker got a hold of the cat and it got ugly. I cannot say with certainty that my home (once I get a home of my own) would be fair to a cat, but I still ponder the issue when I am thinking of the future. It boils down to how dilligent you can be, and how much effort you are willing to put into maintaining the quality of life for the bird. If you can answer those questions truthfully, you will arrive at the right decision.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to gp I would not get another bird. This is one of the main reasons I say that pit bulls should not be in a home with other animals. Its not their fault and accidents happen. I would wait until you do not have pit bulls to get another bird. I am sorry I know how attached people can get to birds they are such great pets.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

We've had dogs that get along with other pets and some that don't. The best thing I've learned is they really need to grow up as a puppy with the other animal.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have an African Grey, and I keep him clipped, and I did not allow Lady in the room if he was out. If you can keep him in a secure room to make sure it never happens again, than I would say you would be ok, but if you don't have the space to devote a bird room, I would hold off.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss....I understand having birds and apbts. I myself have 1 quaker parrot, 3 cockatiels, and a rat along with my two doggies. I am very fortunate that my oldest dog has no intrest in my birds, although he tries to catch wild ones outside like crazy. My youngest dog was actually really close with my parrot. My oldest dog was terrified of the puppy when we first got him, so my puppies only in home animal friend for the first week was the bird. The bird would play with him, while the older dog ran from the puppy. (bob my bird would run and nip kaos the puppy, then he'd run under the coffee table, which kaos could also get under at the time. He'd do this over and over until he tired of the game, and decided to crawl back up on his cage.) Bob still occasionaly does this even though the puppy has grown into a doggie.

Since your dogs have already killed one bird, they may do this again and quickly, thinking that they can, cuz they already have. If you are to get another bird I would strongly suggest keeping it caged while the dogs are able to access the room it will be housed in for the birds safety. Again, I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

coppermare said:


> The best thing I've learned is they really need to grow up as a puppy with the other animal.


My daughter-in-law has 8 pits and this is the same way she does it. She introduces the pups to the other animals that they have. She doesn't leave them unattended because of what might happen but so far the only problem she has really had is they aren't trying to kill it they want to play. Bumbleebee has even been in the pen with the chickens and he looks at them and just walks away. I think it just how the dogs are introduced to other types of animals. And introducing them to other animals when they are pups just seems easier than trying to correct the problem later. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry to hear that  my rescued pit played with two little black kittens and killed them accidentally and unintentionally..I told my hubby that our pit is like lenny in that movie"of mice and men"...sometimes these pits are just playful little creatures in a big strong tough body...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the board. I'm sorry your first post had to be on such sad terms.  I say follow your heart on getting another bird. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Well my pike "american bully" lives with a cat and a bird. pike has the prey drive of a saint bernard, he gets along with everything that lives, unless its a stray coming into his "yard". I'm sorry for your loss, i have an african senegal, which is a cousin to the african grey. Birds are special pets, and im sure that your african being that u had him/her 12 years was a hard loss to swallow.


----------

